# Privacy Fence needed



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

My Mother is wanting a privacy fence installed at some property they own in Pace. If anyone has the abilty to complete this project for us can you please PM me. Thank you in advance


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_steve-o_

_This forum member can help You_


----------

